# Opinions 36" vs 28"



## WintersBone (Dec 9, 2018)

I sincerely apologize, this question has probably been asked a time or two before. Can anyone with experience using both a 36" and a 28" say if the 36" is noticeably faster getting the job done? Assuming both are "Pro" wheeled models and in good shape. I have 500 feet of relatively level asphalt driveway, plus three very small parking areas and a couple of short paths. Been using the 28" (924508) for a number of years. It does a great job but always thinking about how to make it go a little faster. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BlowerMods1 (Jan 11, 2020)

What is your situation ? I like to go as small as I can unless I have a large area. I had a 28 inch model that was very unwieldy. 6 forward speeds and two in reverse. Very dependable and did a good job but it beat me up something terrible and I'm 6'2 220 lbs. Using a small 22 inch now. Takes longer but I no longer feel beat up after using. At that time I had a very large driveway so I needed a larger machine. A 22 to 24 inch is perfect now.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I've used them all from 21 to 36....anything above 28 kind of beats me up....and I'm a solid 255. 24 or 28 is my preference....Might be different with auto steer or such...


----------



## Honda n CNY (Nov 9, 2018)

cranman said:


> I've used them all from 21 to 36....anything above 28 kind of beats me up....and I'm a solid 255. 24 or 28 is my preference....Might be different with auto steer or such...


I have a Rapidtrak 32. The autoturn is a gem to say the least. I have had 2 honda track machines including the new Hss as well as a Craftsman and Cub wheeled machines. The autoturn makes moving snow effortless. I used to always feel worn out after blowing snow. Constantly manhandling the machines. Get what size you need, just make sure it has autosteer.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have a 32", 30", 29", I feel the 32" is faster and not beat up.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

a 36 is going to be hard to turn and maneuver if you are only using this on a driveway. It shines on flat stretches of long road and sidewalks. But if you have a lot of turning to do and tight spaces to work in, you'll be cussing.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

GoBlowSnow said:


> a 36 is going to be hard to turn and maneuver if you are only using this on a driveway. It shines on flat stretches of long road and sidewalks. But if you have a lot of turning to do and tight spaces to work in, you'll be cussing.



Keep in mind that a 32 won't go through your average fence gate, at least in the city where I live. As well, in addition to what GoBlowSnow mentioned, as you get older, you'll want a smaller machine, as your strength will diminish. You'll end up selling the big one, and buying smaller. :wink2:


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

BlowerMods1 said:


> What is your situation ? I like to go as small as I can unless I have a large area. I had a 28 inch model that was very unwieldy. 6 forward speeds and two in reverse. Very dependable and did a good job but it beat me up something terrible and I'm 6'2 220 lbs. Using a small 22 inch now. Takes longer but I no longer feel beat up after using. At that time I had a very large driveway so I needed a larger machine. A 22 to 24 inch is perfect now.



Well said. Exactly my point about being careful about your purchase. Put some thought into it, not just for today, but 10 or 15 years down the road.


( Unless your intent is to "need" a new machine.....when the wife "asks" why?) LOL:wink2:


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

I've used both. If you are talking strictly flat, long, paths, like a parking lot of long wide driveway, the wider the better. But like other's have stated, if you have to turn repeatedly, the narrower the better. Don't forget, in most cases, when you go super wide, your power ratio is diminished because most manufacturers use the same identical motor on the 28 or 30 that they use on the 32 to 36 inch model's. So if you happen to be in a situation with lots of wet slushy snow, or really deep, 2 feet plus snow, you're more than likely going to have to take half slices with the larger machine or go slower because it simply cannot cycle that quantity or weight of snow thru the impeller. That's why I purposely chose the 28" 420 CC Ariens over the 32 machine: more power per sq ft.
In other words, buying a 36 inch machine with the same size/power of your 28 inch machine could be disappointing, and could even be quite frustrating, if you are forced to go slower with the 36 inch machine or take a half or 3/4 cut vs your 28, and on top of it, lost some maneuverability and garage space.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

BNSFguy said:


> if you happen to be in a situation with lots of wet slushy snow, or really deep, 2 feet plus snow, you're more than likely going to have to take half slices with the larger machine or go slower because it simply cannot cycle that quantity or weight of snow thru the impeller.


 True, but I'll advocate for the opposite side.

If you are in that situation, a wider machine has the option of taking narrower passes to adjust the amount of snow (or speed of forward movement) to compensate.

But in every other condition where the wider machine can handle the depth and/or moisture content, a narrower machine does NOT have the option of taking wider passes to get the job done sooner. You can't stretch the narrower machine to be wider... a wider machine can act like a narrower machine, but a narrower machine cannot act like a wider one.

This is precisely how I ended up with my 2019 Pro32. Largest available engine, coupled to a nice wide throat for when the snow is cooperative, and a narrower throat (via narrower passes) when the snow is not cooperative. This has worked extremely well; we've had all types of snow and I've done everything from half-width passes in heavy slush to full width passes in powder. You can even vary the width during the same plow job... I've gone narrower in areas where the roof sheds its snow into semi-solid piles, then back to tearing it up with full passes for the freshly fallen stuff everywhere else.

Just another way to look at it.


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

For my part, I currently own a 31" and my driveway involves a lot of turns. When this ones gives up, I'll definitely go smaller & lighter, even if it takes me a bit longer to do the job. 28" would be nice I think.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Of course his. as many other 'Opinions' are subjective.....YMMV,,,,,,, But here goes anyway. I do agree with many of the above opinions. It's hard to see too far in the future how situations will change, locations, yada yada yada. I use a variety of machines every season. But the larger the bucket, the bigger appetite it has...... meaning the largest buckets need the most amount of snow to process to get it to move. I find 24" machine worx well in 2" or 2' of snow. The 36" machines, not so much. It struggles to process the little storms and toss it any distance. Just another 'situation' to consider


GLuck, Jay


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

WintersBone said:


> I sincerely apologize, this question has probably been asked a time or two before. Can anyone with experience using both a 36" and a 28" say if the 36" is noticeably faster getting the job done? Assuming both are "Pro" wheeled models and in good shape. I have 500 feet of relatively level asphalt driveway, plus three very small parking areas and a couple of short paths. Been using the 28" (924508) for a number of years. It does a great job but always thinking about how to make it go a little faster. Thanks in advance!


In theory the 36 can clear an eight foot drive in three passes... however you have to come back anyway ...in other words up back then up with a 36 and you are done..nope you have to come back unless you want to leave the machine at the end of the drive..just as well use a 28 inch.
Lighter... easier to maneuver around.. 36 will be in the way more in the garage...be harder to tug back to the house if it breaks down....wide open spaces are where the 36 would benefit but even then it's not that much of a gain eight ..inches at a time.. that's not even that much... Three passes of eight inches extra still doesn't equal a 28 inch swath... I would go for the 28 for a common drive.



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## amuller (Jan 3, 2016)

I think it depends on your situation. For me a 36" walking machine would be too much to horse around. If you really need something that large I'd look for a tractor/attachment alternative. But my old Toro 724 kinda beats me up.


----------



## WintersBone (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks all for the very insightful comments! This is a very nice forum.

Depending on the depth and type of snow, the 28" will indeed do a 10 foot wide driveway in two round trips. But if the snow is deep and powdery, of course the snow caves in behind the machine, and you need to make more passes.

I found the comment about the larger machines not doing well in really shallow snow to be very interesting. Also the comment about power to width ratio.

The point about storage requirements was not lost on me either. The 28" fits in my garage, the 36" wouldn't without kicking something else out. I also have a path that would be too narrow for a a 36" - a 32" would just make it.

The 924508 is 18 years old - replaced a 24" 922016 my dad gave me - used for 15 years - sweet machine but just too slow for 500 feet of driveway. The 924508 has only had basic maintenance and a few replacement parts. Hard to find fault with it.

I'm thinking that I'll hang on to the 28" for now and maybe someday if I run into a very nice used 32" with battery start (I'm spoiled now), consider that... or not.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

Cutter said:


> Keep in mind that a 32 won't go through your average fence gate, at least in the city where I live. As well, in addition to what GoBlowSnow mentioned, as you get older, you'll want a smaller machine, as your strength will diminish. You'll end up selling the big one, and buying smaller. :wink2:



I say , "buy it right,buy it once.":smile2:


----------



## KevinJD325 (Oct 12, 2019)

I've used a 32" for many years in the city doing sidewalks and drives. The 32" does a great job on the 36" wide walks and was fine for smaller shorter driveways. I'm now using a Ariens 36" Pro Hydro and love it. The 36" Pro is used for doing a 125' long 14' wide drive and a Apron area that's 50'x 48'. All in all, the 36" Pro is a great machine, makes the job fast, moves a ton of snow really well and throws it a long ways. The machine is well balanced for easy maneuvering. Would i buy the 36" machine again? For sure I would, no regrets. 

As for a 28" machine compared to the 36", I figure if your going to blow large amounts of snow get the biggest machine you can afford. If your going to blow large areas, get the biggest machine you can afford. Snow blowing is snow blowing, some of us are stronger than others, no matter how you do it the job is basically the same. Do it with a 28" machine and you will make more passes. Do it with a 36" machine a few less passes. My though is to get it done quick and clean. 

Oh, and we all know that any blower, no matter the size, does not do a great job with 2" of really light snow. It just feeds lousy.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

> I found the comment about the larger machines not doing well in really shallow snow to be very interesting.


I was going to let that go without commenting, but since you focused on it... that has NOT been my experience, with multiple brands of snowblower and lots of years of using them. "Shallow snow" tends to get atomized into almost a powder instead of flying out in a firehose stream, but it gets picked up just the same as a greater depth. The perceived difference may be that the shoes keep the front blade/edge just a bit off the ground, and in shallow snow amounts that could represent a large percentage of the fallen total such that it may seem like "most of the snow is still there". But the cut is still the same height, because the shoes are still at the same height.





> Also the comment about power to width ratio.


That's why I mentioned that YOU can choose to run a wider snowblower at a narrower width when conditions warrant. That's one of the advantages of a wider machine - you have that sort of option. A narrower machine cannot be made to act "wider".





> The point about storage requirements was not lost on me either. The 28" fits in my garage, the 36" wouldn't without kicking something else out. I also have a path that would be too narrow for a a 36" - a 32" would just make it.


 Bingo, that's exactly how I ended up with my 32 inch width machine. 24/28/30 is just too narrow for real work. 36 is too wide to fit in certain places, including through my patio door (my machine lives in a storage room in the basement in the off-season). 32 is the perfect compromise.


YMMV, of course, but don't let folks scare you from a wider machine. Consider your own situation and make your decision based on that. And I wouldn't buy now with plans to upgrade later "when the right machine comes along"... unless you're a collector and you're buying to support your hobby (nothing wrong with that!), what you're really buying is a tool. Buy the proper one once. Properly cared for, they last decades... why not get the right one now?


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

One more thought: Sometimes you end up snowblowing more than you originally thought, and the extra width really pays off.

Back when I lived on a paved road, I got really tired of the county plows creating that ice berm at the end of our driveway. So I started snowblowing the alphalt road itself, in front of our house and many yards before/after our house. Ta da! No more berm, since there was no snow for the plow to push in front of our driveway. Worked perfectly. I always wondered if the plow driver was angry that I'd taken away his fun in front of my house. {grin}

I didn't originally buy my (then) 30 inch snowblower to clear the street, but wow was I glad for every inch of width once I started doing it.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

IDEngineer said:


> That's why I mentioned that YOU can choose to run a wider snowblower at a narrower width when conditions warrant. That's one of the advantages of a wider machine - you have that sort of option. A narrower machine cannot be made to act "wider".


I have a 24" 10hp, because I wanted high power-to-width. And I've since given more thought to width, as you've described. I've kind of come around to maybe a little wider being better, since you can always choose to take narrower cuts. 

A wider machine can act narrower (except in terms of maneuverability, of course). But I don't think it's 100% fair to say a narrower machine can't act wider. It can't act wider, but if it has enough power, it can maybe use a faster ground speed, to help make up for it, and clear faster. 

As has been touched on, width isn't everything (see: the Deluxe 28" 254cc discussions). Engine power is the other side of it. Put the same powerful engine on a 28" and a 32", and it may get a little less-clear about which will clear faster. 

If the 32" was limited to 2nd gear to clear a certain storm, but the 28" could use 3rd gear without bogging down, the clearing times might be similar. If you aren't power-limited, (say, 2" of fluffy stuff), and you're clearing at top speed, then the wider machine will clear faster, of course. 

I'd get the biggest engine I could (>400cc, ideally) , on a bucket size that fits your needs (maneuverability, storage, etc).


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

RedOctobyr said:


> I'd get the biggest engine I could (>400cc, ideally) , on a bucket size that fits your needs (maneuverability, storage, etc).


100% agree! And for me, that ended up being a Pro32. I've had 30's and you wouldn't think "only two more inches" would matter, but I swear it does. No, I haven't used a stopwatch or done the math, but I seem to be done faster than before which is my #1 goal.


----------



## WintersBone (Dec 9, 2018)

I've found myself doing this a few times. Not quite as crazy as the neighbor that mows the sides of our semi-rural street with an electric rotary push mower, though.



IDEngineer said:


> One more thought: Sometimes you end up snowblowing more than you originally thought, and the extra width really pays off.
> 
> Back when I lived on a paved road, I got really tired of the county plows creating that ice berm at the end of our driveway. So I started snowblowing the alphalt road itself, in front of our house and many yards before/after our house. Ta da! No more berm, since there was no snow for the plow to push in front of our driveway. Worked perfectly. I always wondered if the plow driver was angry that I'd taken away his fun in front of my house. {grin}
> 
> I didn't originally buy my (then) 30 inch snowblower to clear the street, but wow was I glad for every inch of width once I started doing it.


----------



## WintersBone (Dec 9, 2018)

If Ariens made a 32" Hydro Pro with a 420cc B&S made in USA with 12v start, EFI or not, I'd be getting out the credit card.



IDEngineer said:


> 100% agree! And for me, that ended up being a Pro32. I've had 30's and you wouldn't think "only two more inches" would matter, but I swear it does. No, I haven't used a stopwatch or done the math, but I seem to be done faster than before which is my #1 goal.


----------

